# quick fishing near Sayerville



## Phil McCracken (Apr 28, 2010)

I'm going down to the Starland Ballroom tomorrow and I will have a few hours to kill before I need to be at the venue. Anybody know any easy spots to throw some lures? Would like to try for some blues or stripers. 

Thanks!


----------



## Phil McCracken (Apr 28, 2010)

I meant to say "anybody know of any quick fishing near Sayerville?" but it doesn't matter. I'm gonna hit Keansburg south of the pier on the beach. 

If anybody has a better idea let me know.

Thanks!


----------



## Phil McCracken (Apr 28, 2010)

didn't catch a thing. only got about an hour and a half to fish. 

why am i having a conversation with myself right now?


----------

